#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-02-22
<seattlegaucho> kubuntu maveric does some neat tricks to some icons
<valorie> really?
<valorie> I don't remember....
<valorie> about to move to natty, I think
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-02-23
<howpc2001>  hi
<valorie> http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/02/23/ubuntu-developer-summit-sponsorship-now-open/
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-02-26
<cj> any of you feel like joining the WSG? :)
<cj> http://washingtonguard.org/wsg/
<cj> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Washington_State_Guard
<valorie> interesting, cj
<valorie> I've not heard of that before
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-02-21
<seattlegaucho> any plans for linuxfest NW?
<seattlegaucho> … or is it too early?
<MarkDude> Never too early
<MarkDude> :)
#ubuntu-us-wa 2014-02-20
<chiefw0tj> Hello everyone
#ubuntu-us-wa 2014-02-21
<valorie> gah, why do people leave
<valorie> irc is where you LIVE
<MarkDude> Im an American, I dont have all minute
<MarkDude> :D
<valorie> lol
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}} to MarkDude
<valorie> it's been awhile!
<valorie> how are you?
<MarkDude> Pretty well, had some fun stuff to deal with- the dental surgery was the least of my issues
<MarkDude> Im baaaaaaack tho
<MarkDude> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152156111003805&set=vb.717333804&type=2&theater
 * MarkDude "singing" in Filipino. Then again, I cant sing in native English.
<MarkDude> Think you might get a kick out of it
<valorie> listening
<valorie> dental surgery....ugh
<valorie> but better than letting such issues fester
<MarkDude> Well yes, and there were bigger issues :)
<valorie> it's been a long cold winter here too, in more ways than one
<valorie> however, we're having our bathrooms redone, and the first half of the pain is nearly over, and the pleasure of a new bathroom has begun
<MarkDude> Right on
<MarkDude> Im deciding if I can make both OSCON/CLS and FLOCK (Fedora) in Prague
<valorie> as my dad has been going downhill, I've been trying to always be moving ahead on some other front
<valorie> helps keep my balance
<MarkDude> Ah yes, Im dealing with Grandma and memory, luckily her health is ok
<valorie> not sure about oscon/cls this year, since there is a book sprint I'm leading in Switzerland the first of August
<valorie> and Akademy this year is in Brno, the first of Sept.
<valorie> lots of travel
<MarkDude> Good stuff, I missed out on Scale this year
<valorie> my dad's memory seems mostly gone
<valorie> the other night though, he said a whole sentence
<MarkDude> Does he like watching tv?
<valorie> might be the last one, since they have become more and more rare
<valorie> I guess he watched the olympics once
<valorie> about once a week the arts channel
<valorie> I mean, this is when I'm there
<MarkDude> When my Grandpa did not talk much, I found some old TV and radio shows he liked
<valorie> I assume he watches more during the day
<valorie> before, he was a fox news kinda guy
<MarkDude> Ah, ok
<valorie> thank god he's given up that crap
<MarkDude> lol
<valorie> so the arts chan is a shock
<valorie> it's funny, we talk about living in the moment, and empty mind meditation
<valorie> my dad now IS that
<valorie> and I'm reassessing my ideals
<MarkDude> I found Murder she Wrote on Hallmark, Gma loves it. We have a theory that Angela lansbury was serial killer and just framed folks
<valorie> haha
<valorie> I was listening to an author of murder mysteries, and he said he got into it because he felt that the other authors were always trying to protect the real murderer
<valorie> lol
<valorie> so of course the question is, does he do the same?
<valorie> to which he said, I don't think so, but I think I leave it more open to the reader
<valorie> which.....
<valorie> haven't dipped into his books yet
<valorie> I wish he could still read
<valorie> that was the part we could share - love of history, and thinking about issues beyond partisanship
<valorie> but i can't even read to him
<valorie> he gets bored, because he immediately forgets
<valorie> oops, dinner time....
<valorie> ttyl
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}} and good to see you here
<MarkDude> No doubt, I wonder about sleuths now
#ubuntu-us-wa 2014-02-23
<Azeban> Hello hello hello. and good evening
<Azeban> Hello hello hello.
<Azeban> good afternoon
#ubuntu-us-wa 2015-02-21
<valorie> room at the hampton booked!
<valorie> \o/
#ubuntu-us-wa 2016-02-25
<locodir-user> Anybody there?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> what's up, locodir-user?
<locodir-user> Oh I have a presario f500 and I have unbuntu 14 latest stable release and it did not detect the broadcom WiFi hardware. Any ideas or suggestions?
<locodir-user> Any packages or software suggestions?
<locodir-user> I did find broadcoms driver for the hardware that is for Linux.
<valorie> oh, please use #ubuntu for these questions
<valorie> this isn't a support channel; rather it is for Washington *buntu users 
<valorie> and honestly, I have fixed my own wifi problems, but the broader issues are rather beyond my ken
<locodir-user> I just figured I would get to know the group this way and I am in Washington
<valorie> very cool
<valorie> where do you live?
 * valorie lives right outside Black Diamond
<locodir-user> Bellingham
<valorie> south east of Seattle
<valorie> ah, we'll soon meet then!
<valorie> at lfnw
<valorie> I'll be up there staffing a *buntu table
<locodir-user> Don't know what lfnw is
<valorie> Bellingham is so lovely
<valorie> linuxfest northwest -- join #lfnw
<valorie> it's in April, soon after Xenial is released
<locodir-user> No idea what denial is I'm new to the I.T. occupation
<locodir-user> Xenial auto correct is annoying at times
<valorie> lol
<valorie> xenial is the code-name for the next release, 16.04 which is LTS
<valorie> so there will be a strong demand for ISO images
<locodir-user> Oh interesting
<valorie> we keep busy burning DVDs for people
<valorie> or thumbdrives, if they bring them
<valorie> we don't have the funds to buy thumbdrives to give out
<locodir-user> Lots of server traffic also
<valorie> certainly
<valorie> I seed torrents for all the *buntu releases -- I'm active in Kubuntu, myself
<locodir-user> Nice I actual want to take some sort of classes in it
<valorie> classes in what?
<locodir-user> Linux
<locodir-user> Unbuntu just software engineering
<locodir-user> Just learning on my own right now
<valorie> lfnw is held at a college, so you might find out some cool stuff at the talks and also at the college itself
<valorie> it's hosted by BLUG, which you might want to look up and get involved in
<locodir-user> Yeah I went to Bellingham tech for a little while
<valorie> excellent
<locodir-user> Trying to design software right now to adjust fuel and other settings on a new motor to also work with a auto drive system
<valorie> oooo, neato!
<valorie> embedded linux is growing so fast
<locodir-user> Yes indeed
<locodir-user> Have to design the computer hardware around the software which is a challenge
<locodir-user> We are thinking of using only ram mostly like puppy
<locodir-user> Trying to get faster reaction times, had one of our engineers suggest using fiberoptics and a system they would use in a jet
#ubuntu-us-wa 2016-02-26
<cptmashek> Hi!
<valorie> wow, another local
<valorie> hello cptmashek
<cptmashek> :D Yeah, I keep forgetting to re-join this channel.
<cptmashek> (I used to go by the nick tenach)
<cptmashek> (And still do on the forum)
<valorie> hi again
<cptmashek> How are you? :D
<valorie> it's getting closer to lfnw time
<cptmashek> Yeah!
<cptmashek> I've never gone to one before.
<cptmashek> The only thing I've ever gone to was OLF in 2012. 
<valorie> hotel rooms are now available, and it is now possible to register as well (#lfnw for more)
<valorie> we've asked for a table already
<valorie> ttfn, my night with my dad
